# Molly deflated and died



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

I had a female silver molly that I called a bad word, cause she was a fin nipper... rather nipped the fins of one specific female platy. Anyhow I found her this afternoon and she looked completely deflated and appeared to have fin lock. I segregated her to the one gallon tank for "observation." about two hours later she died.

I checked my parameters. PH 6.5, GH 180, KH 0, NO2 1, NO3 40, AMMO <.25, Temp 74, 55 Gallon 3 week old tank, 3 emerald cats, 3 molly, 3 guppy, 5 platy, 6 fry, gravel bottom, lightly planted, last water change 40% 3 days ago.

All the other fish are as active and colorful as they have been. It is worth mentioning that her fin nipping behavior towards the female micky platy started a week ago. They both appeared gravid and I figured it was a female territory thing. The platy would nip back then swim away. In the past week I've segregated 6 fry of undistinguishable origin as none of my females looked any less fat. They are not even a half inch and have no significant markings. Just translucent fish with big eyes.

Anyhow, yesterday she was the biggest fish in the tank at 2.5 inches and looked about ready to birth. I could see the babies, but no clear view of eyes through her skin. This afternoon she looked completely deflated and her belly was concaved. She was drifting along the bottom but not moving her fins or tail. There are no signs of the fry (if there were any), and as I said, everyone else looks fine.

Ideas? Maybe this was her first batch and the labor did her in? What else could deflate her? Is there something I could have done, that would be worth knowing if I see this again?


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, 6.5 PH is a bit low for livebearers, they like their water pretty hard, but I doubt this caused it. Not sure what causes this to happen, as I've only seen it at the pet stores, but it is possible she died giving birth. I can't help much with this, but maybe someone else can.

I also wanted to say, if you can get a decent picture of the fry, we can distinguish if they are mollies or platies.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Right now I can only swing top shots. The fry tank isn't ready yet. They're currently in a breeder net box thingy. My guess is five blue platy and an sunset platy. I think they'll be ready to transfer over tomorrow. I've been running the other tank for a couple days now.

** This is standard gravel not the larger stuff. These guys are SMALL.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, I guess I can't tell haha. Well, I think a side shot would help. I can always tell which fry is which and I have balloon mollies, platies, and guppies. 

But since it looks so small, I'm going to guess platy. My molly fry are always bigger than my platy fry. But then again the eyes kind of remind me of a molly.

Guess I'm not as good at telling the difference as I thought. Maybe someone else will know. If you can get a side shot I can probably give a sure answer. ^_^ But others may be able to tell form the top shot.


----------

